# Darrell Dobbin and his magical begging adventure



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD (Apr 3, 2010)

So aye, the guy from BOW wants your cash. I'll let you decide how you take this great piece of presenting genius

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1419288021/wargaming-live


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

20 000 pounds? wtf. they wont make that much in so short a time.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

If it was a kickstarter for Miniwargaming to initiate a takeover of BOW, I might throw in. As is, no frickin' way. The man's a cretin.

Midnight


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I see this kickstarter is hot !


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a much better kickstarter!

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/130361721/your-terrain-your-style?ref=category


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I ran across this over on DakkaDakka last week. Apparently Darrell and BoW have split ways (at the time I read it no one knew why exactly) and Darrell is trying to basically compete with them now, hence this sad little Kickstarter of his.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Omg... This is just... Sort of sad really.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

humakt said:


> This is a much better kickstarter!
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/130361721/your-terrain-your-style?ref=category


lol who would honestly back this?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

TechPr1est said:


> lol who would honestly back this?


I would rather back that than Darrell Dobbin :wink:


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

touche bitz


----------



## Richardx (May 2, 2013)

Darrell got kicked out of Beasts of war on the quite because he was the only catholic in the in the office. That's why he did a kickstarter. It's the old Northern Ireland issue.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Richardx said:


> Darrell got kicked out of Beasts of war on the quite because he was the only catholic in the in the office. That's why he did a kickstarter. It's the old Northern Ireland issue.


That's a fairly bold statement, do you have anything to back it up or are you just going to throw it out there and hope no one notices?


----------



## Richardx (May 2, 2013)

Yes I spoke to him at Huddersfield games at the weekend. He was in england fora tournament. You try asking him on face book


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Richardx said:


> Yes I spoke to him at Huddersfield games at the weekend. He was in england fora tournament. You try asking him on face book


So, to be more precise, this is why Dobbin _believes_ he has been kicked out of BoW. I seriously doubt that they said "We want you to fuck off you stinky, dirty Catholic" (As an extreme).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well hes chucked in the towel with the kick starter too


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I wonder why he's not more popular, with gems like this on his fucking KS page:



Total Dickbag said:


> Because all our presenters are top level gamers,the public will be able to challenge any of us at our chosen game. We will prove our metal for all the world to see. We will not be lecturing you on how to play and win these games without being able to prove that we can do it. I can go onto any forum and listen to idiots tell me how they always win. Let's see it live.I personally will issue challenges to all those other presenters to come and play me at Warhammer 40000. They are all good at lecturing but I don't think that any of them dare face a proper tournament winning player.


Good riddance, I say. Maybe I can sit through an entire BoW video now without his mealymouthed idiocy babbling on.

watched (some) of the KS video. He really needs to learn to go pee before his video. He's constantly shuffling around.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, seems a little too short lived, but, after reading other comments I can see why.

Is it bad that I really want to play him a game of 40K where I slap the proverbial snot out of him?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

No wonder it did not get of the ground with that fine gem DeathKlokk quoted, lol. (Not that it had any chance anyways...)


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Is it bad that I really want to play him a game of 40K where I slap the proverbial snot out of him?


Not in the slightest, wiping the smug look off of arrogant faces is one of the joys of our world.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

warsmith7752 said:


> Not in the slightest, wiping the smug look off of arrogant faces is one of the joys of our world.


I had an instance of that once already. I played a "seasoned vet" with my Crimson Fists. Close combat eventually happened with Kantor and a Daemon Prince.

Him: "Statistically, this is over. Odds are to my favour. I'll allow you to surrender the game and we can call it as slaying your Warlord."

Me: "Why would I just let this be a call for the sake of stats? I'd rather play it out."

Him: "FINE. I go first."

Dude rolls his attacks and lands a few. Kantor saves all but 2. I roll for Kantor; not only does he land all 3 attacks but the DP fails all 3 saves. It was beautiful, Kantor accepted the challenge and Donkey Punched a Daemon back into the Warp.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Allegedly he was caught back ending a border collie whilst painting Eldar Firedragons. 

Can't confirm sources though.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Jezlad said:


> Allegedly he was caught back ending a border collie whilst painting Eldar Firedragons.
> 
> Can't confirm sources though.


Sounds plausible.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn those sexy, sexy collies!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Messaged Mr Dobbins on FB a few days ago, thus far, 0 response.


----------

